# How much is a 10 yr old MTD 26 ton log splitter worth?



## 408039 (Mar 12, 2013)

We purchased this about 10-12 years ago new from Lowe's for around $1200.  It's in great working condition, although it has a few dings.  I have to buy my ex out of his "share".   Of course, he thinks his "share" is half of the cost of his new one, which is unreasonable, I should pay half the value of this one.  But I am not sure how much this one is truly worth and he refuses to be any kind of fair.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I would say in good working order you could get 7-800, can buy new 22 ton for 999 on sale at TSC.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 12, 2013)

Cut thy splitter in half and share


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm always amazed at what people ask for used (sometimes REALLY used) splitters.  Dave seems to be in the ballpark at $700-800 or so.  These things really seem to hold their value..


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 12, 2013)

Like my old man always used to say to me: "Boy, don't never be afeared to ask too much nor offer too little!" Now, it sounds like your ex is following the first half of this wise old saying leaving you with no choice but to follow the second half and offer too little. At some point, most likely when you both figure out that the only people who make out in these situations are the lawyers, you two will meet in the middle of the road, say $600 and go on to live happy lives with a little extra change in your pockets.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 12, 2013)

Might want to move this thread to "The Gear" forum...


----------



## Foragefarmer (Mar 12, 2013)

I was at a rental company liquidation auction recently. There were 2-3 splitters that sold; I would say they were in the $1200 range new, and all of them sold in the $900 range. I thought that was crazy, but splitters hold their value. $7-800 for a 10 year old splitter seems about right as said above.

I just went through a divorce as well; it took 4 years, the thing to keep in mind is that no one wins but the lawyers.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 12, 2013)

You put that splitter on Craigslist for 800-900 bucks and it won't last two days.........
Its tax return season, ya know!  Money burning holes in EVERYONE'S pockets.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Money burning holes in EVERYONE'S pockets


you must not be self employed.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. You guys make me wonder if I should be selling my 20 year old splitter? Methinks there must be some fools out there if the prices I see quoted are correct. I paid somewhere around $800 for my splitter. If someone offered me $600 I'd sell it for sure.

For the OP, once a machine is 10 years + the value usually decreases drastically. I'd offer him $300 for his share or perhaps even less.


----------



## Slow1 (Mar 12, 2013)

408039 said:


> We purchased this about 10-12 years ago new from Lowe's for around $1200. It's in great working condition, although it has a few dings. I have to buy my ex out of his "share". Of course, he thinks his "share" is half of the cost of his new one, which is unreasonable, I should pay half the value of this one. But I am not sure how much this one is truly worth and he refuses to be any kind of fair.


 
Hmm... well, you can suggest that he buy you out for his "fair" price and then see where it leaves you. Ok, so he ends up with two, he can sell it on Craigslist if he so desires.  Seems like if he values it that much then let him buy it and you go get a new one.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 12, 2013)

It's probably worth about 6-700 here if it looks newer than it is. 

Your location and the local market will adjust that number big time.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 13, 2013)

You could also put some pics on here to get a better guesstimate


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 13, 2013)

With the availability and qulaity of a new Huskee 22-ton splitter with full warranty at $1099 (or $999 with10%-off coupon), I'd lean more toward what _MasterMech_ stated. $6-700.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 13, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> With the availability and qulaity of a new Huskee 22-ton splitter with full warranty at $999


Ya ! I want one


----------



## gzecc (Mar 13, 2013)

408039 said:


> We purchased this about 10-12 years ago new from Lowe's for around $1200. It's in great working condition, although it has a few dings. I have to buy my ex out of his "share". Of course, he thinks his "share" is half of the cost of his new one, which is unreasonable, I should pay half the value of this one. But I am not sure how much this one is truly worth and he refuses to be any kind of fair.


 Depends where you are located. You'll get more in different markets.


----------



## Jon1270 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Slow1 is right on.  If he values it more highly than you do then let him buy you out.  The value of the machine is the price at which you're willing to take it or leave it, and don't care much which way it goes.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 13, 2013)

The value will be no where near the price of an attorney to solve the issue.  Peace of mind has a price tag for me and in the long run not worth the headache to loose sleep over 1-200 clams.  Personally I would pay him what he wants for his 1/2, offer him to buy it from you for the same number or sell it on CL and split the lettuce.  Then go buy a new one. 

But some people like the battle so take this with a grain-o-salt.


----------



## Redlegs (Mar 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> It's probably worth about 6-700 here if it looks newer than it is


 
+1 

But then again theres a lot of emotion in these kind of dealings, so it's hard say any better than that.


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 14, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> I was at a rental company liquidation auction recently. There were 2-3 splitters that sold; I would say they were in the $1200 range new, and all of them sold in the $900 range. I thought that was crazy, but splitters hold their value. $7-800 for a 10 year old splitter seems about right as said above.
> 
> *I just went through a divorce as well; it took 4 years, the thing to keep in mind is that no one wins but the lawyers.*


 
Well, we never force you guys to get divorced in the first place. Save your money and make the relationship work, or amicably split everything up. Had a couple arguing over a skateboard and a gold bracelet once, the combined value of which was maybe $200. It was just literally insane. I kept trying to tell my client that it was not worth arguing over because they could buy new ones just with the attorneys fees it would cost to argue over this stuff. I know there is some saying that would be appropriate here, but cannot think of it right now.

To the OP, the easy way to deal with this is to tell your ex to make you an offer for the splitter, in writing, that you can either accept or turn around and hold him to that amount (i.e., he pays you that amount for the old splitter and you go out and buy a new one). Me, I wouldn't pay more than what half a new splitter costs. He is getting a new splitter for less than what you will have to shell out for an old splitter. If new costs $1,200 and you give him $800 for the old one, he only needs to put out $400 for the new one. Sounds like a great deal to me if I were him. Meanwhile, you are paying $800 for the 10 year old splitter. Other way to resolve this issue is to sell it on Craigslist or some other medium and split the proceeds. Just need to make sure he doesn't get some friend to come along and buy the splitter from you on the cheap, but if you hold out long enough you should get plenty of reasonable offers from disinterested parties.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2013)

Closing this one. Pretty much all angles have been examined.


----------

